# Electric Scooter Shopping Advice?



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

That scooter can be ridden on the street as an electric bicycle (no license or insurance) in most provinces in Canada - if that is what you are looking for. It is certainly not high quality, but I have a friend that has put quite a few kilometers on one with very few problems - she takes good care of it though. It has been reliable for her.

Later,
Keith


----------

